# Science of cosmetics...



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jul 15, 2006)

As a makeup artist (professional/in store/freelance, etc...) Are you required to have knowledge about most acids and chemical knowledge in deep detail and extensively, of course you are to know some as for allergies etc but in what detail/ how much detail do you need to know?

What sorts of chemicals/ acids (I'm talking like hydroxy acids and those types here) are you supposed to know very in depth about?

Do you have to know about most/all chemical products in the makeup products themselves? (if you work at a counter like MAC or something)

And what are some common allergic reactions to chemicals and dyes (ie, what are the names and such, if you know them)...

And can anybody give me some common and not so common acid names ie. alpha hydroxy, beta hydroxy etc


----------



## ShadowyLady (Jul 15, 2006)

A lot of people (including myself) have allergies to Red dyes (esp. #40) which are commonly found in purple/pink/red eyeshadows. This is one reason most blushes aren't recommended for the eye area. When exposed to these dyes/pigments, the eyes tear and swell. Not pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think it's good to know ingredients and their purposes. I hate to recommend her, but Paula Begoun's website has a useful glossary of makeup and skincare ingredients:

http://www.cosmeticscop.com/learn/di....asp?TYPE=MAIN


----------



## martygreene (Jul 15, 2006)

Working at a counter- no you are not required to know much in-depth about such things. Counters do have desk references of the products and their ingredients, for if a customer has questions, but that is the extent of your required knowledge.

To be a working makeup artist, most states require licensure in aesthetics or cosmetology. Through these courses you will learn more in-depth about specific ingredients, their proper usage, common reactions, etc.


----------

